# Engine knock in 2003 at 1800 RPM ??



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi everyone. We're new here, but it looks like a great set of forums. We bought a 2003 Maxima in October. We love the feel and drive of the car, but it has been in the shop a couple of times for what appears to be an engine knock. Perhaps a fellow Maxima owner will have some insight into this, since so far we've had little success at the dealership...

The problem started overnight in February with what appeared to be an engine knock at 1100 RPM when under load generally up hill only. The problem eventually moved to 1800 RPM. It does this regularly and noticeably on 89 octane, much more and much louder on 87 octane (our manual indicates the car can use 87), and even sometimes on 91 octane. It always does it at 1800 RPM uphill and sometimes but less often when accelerating. It does not knock when revved at that RPM in park.

We've received different opinions at the shop. The shop foreman rode with me and said it was without question an engine knock. The service manager says the knock sensor doesn't indicate any knocking, and therefore it's not a knock but some other noise (no suggestion of what the source of noise could be though).

We feel that something may be wrong with both the oxygen sensor and the knock sensor. At any rate, the car sounds embarrassing, but the dealership indicates we'll have to deal with Nissan to authorize additional work to find and fix the problem.

Has anyone heard loud engine noises (knock or otherwise) from their Maxima at a certain RPM that is dependant upon octane level? It seems that on premium gas and supreme gas, there should be no such noises in this new car.

Thanks!

Mo and Sheila.


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

I have noticed a knock going uphill around the same RPM. I only run 91+ octane and have noticed that BP gas lessens the knock. I have also noticed that the knock does not happen when the car is not warmed up. As for a solution I have known at this time


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2003)

Yes, I forgot that point. Especially in the cold weather, the car doesn't make this (apparantly knocking) noise until it has warmed up a few minutes.

What year is your car, and has it been looked at by a mechanic?

Thanks.

Sheila


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

2002 Altima w/ the VQ35 and I have yet to take it into the dealer. To be honest I thought it might be due to having my timing advanced but now I'm thinking differently.


----------



## hnda etr (Nov 16, 2003)

why on earth would you advance the timing?

also in my opinion, and probably most maxima/altima owners, avoid the low octane gas - get the highest grade you can.


----------



## maximadave (May 5, 2002)

Nissan has a big recall on engine sensor that may cure your problem. I myself am noticing abnormal pinging and knocking. Just wait for the letter or email about the recall. For more info about the recall visit www.nissannews.com


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

advancing the timing gives greater performance...

and all the VQ's (95 and up max and V6 SE Altimas) require 90+ octane... if you've been running cheap gas, your car will run horribly. trust me... it isn't pretty


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Yes,get better grade gas like BlueBOB said,our car was design to USE premium,anything less will likely degrade the performance of your car.I alway used 93 octane(in TX,I know in some other States it might be different) on my Max and no knock or pinging at all.As for the manuel,if I'm not wrong it said minimum octane was 91^ for Anti-knock. :thumbup:


----------



## Titan (Aug 11, 2003)

maximadave said:


> Nissan has a big recall on engine sensor that may cure your problem.



That recall is for crank position sensors. It doesn't have anything to do with knocking or pinging.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

that's not 100% true. if the sensor is off and sending weird data but still sending data which would make the ECU think it's fine, then a LOT of things could be going wrong...

but it's probably his gas...


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

My car knocked like it was on bad gas, then I went in and they replaced the ignition coils under warranty. This is on a 2k GLE however. Not sure about the setup on a 3.5L.


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> that's not 100% true. if the sensor is off and sending weird data but still sending data which would make the ECU think it's fine, then a LOT of things could be going wrong...
> 
> but it's probably his gas...


Yeah that's why I never get any cheap gas for my Max,alway Shell 1st,Chrevron,Exxon,and Texaco last in that order.But always 93 octane if possible. :thumbup:


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

96_vqmax said:


> Yeah that's why I never get any cheap gas for my Max,alway Shell 1st,Chrevron,Exxon,and Texaco last in that order.But always 93 octane if possible. :thumbup:


or 114 leaded, whichever is cheaper
:thumbup:


----------



## Sterling2000 (Mar 11, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> or 114 leaded, whichever is cheaper
> :thumbup:


jk of course :cheers:


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

Sterling2000 said:


> or 114 leaded, whichever is cheaper
> :thumbup:


Yeah of course,if you want to change out the cat all the time,lol.


















j/k! :thumbup:


----------



## mycousinviny (Aug 30, 2003)

*Engine clanking or is is knock? 2000 Maxima SE*

It sounds like a lot of loose pieces of metal clinking and clanking - or is it knock - for me it happens at about 2100 RPM on acceleration or going up a hill and does't do it all the time. Seems to be when transm. is in 3rd gear(automatic) until it shift to 4th. If it drops to 2nd gear and I accelerate, it doesn't seem do it. It seems to only do it when engine is warm. I've only used 92 octane gas al the time, do alot of highway driving and am at 133,000 km.


----------

